# Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings.



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

We were due to go away to the C & CC sites at Tavistock and Umberleigh.
About 10 days before Rosie had to have a large back tooth out and unfortunately got an infection. She was in a lot of pain.
This meant a visit to the dentist, have the tooth hole packed and to get a prescription for antibiotics. He wants to see her again.
We had no option but to cancel our bookings as well as 2 Caravan Club ones.
Under the new Camping Club rules about cancellation notice I was told that I would lose my two £25 deposits.
I asked if they could be held for use against further bookings this year but I was told that this was not possible.
So £50 went into the Club's coffers. I wonder how much they take in a season from cancelled bookings? And where it goes.

It is unfortunate that if you like a "moving" holiday, as many motorcaravanners do, that you might pre book a number of sites- and with the C & CC at £25 a go. We enjoy their sites but it does make you have doubts about pre- booking.
Unfortunately old age does bring about a few unforeseen health problems.
For the 2 sites that I cancelled with the Caravan Club I received the usual warning messages for cancelling under 72 hours (one was 68 hours).
So disappointment all round and maybe a little consideration from the Club's might not go amiss.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know what you mean, but conversely if there was no come-back many people would complain that sites were being blocked by people boking and then cancelling......

It would be nice if each case was decided in the light of the reason for the cancellation, but if there are that many perhaps that would not be possible...

The two "Clubs" are not "Clubs" in the accepted sense of working for their members - they are now businesses intent on creating a profit - which is of course ploughed back into the "Club" and the facilities available for the members to use at a price lower than commercially would be charged.....

I can see both sides and can only commiserate with you over this........

Dave


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

He Camping and Caravanning Club has changed their rules this year. You now lose your £25 or 25% if total booking is over £100, deposit if you cancel less than 30DAYS before your arrival date. It used to be 7 days.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

It is the deposit system that stops me from booking C&CC sites until the very last minute. Whilst I can see that if you pull out of a booking at the last minute the Club could potentially loose money I am not sure how they justify the 30 day rule. They have been pretty cash strapped over the last couple of years because of bad management decisions on investment in holidays homes which were sold off at a massive loss but surely to punish members in that way will surely backfire? We will have to wait until the end of the years to see if it has helped or hindered the operating surplus.

David


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Deposit*

Hi

I would drop a pleasant line to the CCC and explain, or offer to change to another date/site.

I'm all for deposits - you pay a deposit with Thomas Cook etc and you pay the balance months in advance. That said, I very rarely prebook anything nowadays.

I will add though on my CCC alterations, they have changed the dates without question.

Russ


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ditched the C&CC this year due to the 30 day rule.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Don’t forget what it was like 2/3 years ago you could never book a weekend due to people block booking . If you book a holiday or buy a new car you put down a deposit , if you don’t go on the holiday or you don’t buy the car you loose the deposit.

If in dou’t don’t book it . If they start giving back the deposit what’s stopping people from block booking every weekend and then cancelling at the last min .



Paul


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*

The lady that I spoke with to cancel the booking did put me on to Customer Services.
But the lady there said that "teeth problems" are not listed on their "medical criteria" for allowing refunds and that they would not hold the deposits for me.

At certain times of the year they will not accept "one night" weekend bookings. It is two nights minimum. Not always much help if you just want to break a long journey.

Somehow I did manage to get one in June last year but was told it was a non electric pitch which I accepted.
When we got to the site I was told that if they have one free they will let you have a mains hook up pitch. But they were all booked.

So much to our astonishment we walked around the site that night and found at least 20 unused electric hook up pitches.
I guess that maybe I should have just used an extra long lead and reached one!!

It is rather sad that the two Club's do seem to have become less flexible in their approach. I do find that many of the private sites do seem to be more adaptable. One, for instance, will hold any booking deposit until the end of the season and I would have thought that the C & CC could do something similar.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Used to have the deposit /cancelled booking problem when managing hotels.

Customers need to understand that a deposit is just that. Its not a loan. Terms and conditions will be quite clear.

Motor home pitches are "perishable" just like ripe strawberries, in that if you cant sell them on the day they are gone for ever/have to be thrown way. you cant stack them up on shelves and bring them out when you are short of pitches. Your lost deposit pays towards the lost revenue if the pitch is not resold.

Buy an annual travel insurance policy - there are many available. Then if you have to cancel and loose your deposit, claim on the insurance.
Alternative dates?

I don't know how the CC or CCC view moving booking to alternative dates. In hotels we always accepted that and credited deposit to new date as it meant we did not loose an expensively gained and valuable customer. :wink:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

its unfortunate that most club members feel that the service they receive is better than in fact it is, and that therefore despite all the surveying undertaken by these clubs their offering is still reminiscent of Butlins.
I stopped being a CC member this year and only kept my C&CC membership due to my insurance being thro them.
I'm just back from 5 weeks thro Spain and Portugal and never pre-booked or had any difficulty with finding a quality pitch on a site with restaurant / bar and swimming pool (plus grass cut and clean toilets) all for the princely sum of 18 euros per night..
Did see one motorhome from NI (towing a small trailer and car) kicked off the site for cutting a branch from a small tree next to his pitch!!!!!!!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

As one who campaigned to have the CC take deposits for bookings I have no sympathy for your loss of deposit.

If you are not prepared to risk your deposit take out insurance.

If you decide not to book in advance you take the risk of the site you want to use being fully booked.

We do not like to plan ahead, apart from the cats holidays, so accept the risk that many sites will be full.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I would be writing to them as well. I am sure a well reasoned letter as you have made, would elicit the correct result.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> kimbo4x4 said:- In hotels we always accepted that and credited deposit to new date as it meant we did not loose an expensively gained and valuable customer. :wink:


Or alternatively, lose several by alienating the one, who will tell all his friends what you did and they won't come either! Very sensible approach Kimbo.

Assuming Nipperdin could provide confirmation of the medical emergency, surely it's not unreasonable to allow a re-booking - even if the deposit itself was strictly non-returnable.

That system would not be prone to abuse if official confirmation of a genuine emergency was required, and it would therefore discourage block bookings without penalising people like Nipper who had no choice but to cancel.

Dave


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*

I can take Selstrom not having any sympathy with me over the loss
of my deposits.

I just wish that they would have a little consideration and sympathy for the other side of the story.
And that is that poor Rosie has now been suffering pain and sleepless nights, only being able to eat small amounts and feels guilty, despite my reassurances, that she has spoilt the holiday.
Thankfully the antibiotics are now starting to have a little effect.

We have another C & CC booking for later in the month which I have asked them to keep in the hope that we will be able to make that one.

Many thanks to all of you for your suggestions and support.
In shall certainly reconsider how I do any C & CC bookings next season.
It is a pity because we really enjoy some of their sites and the friendly HSMs.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

By the way the OP could have avoided the problem with cancelling the CC booking by moving it to a later date. If you can then not make that date just cancel as normal before the 72 hours deadline.

I also seem to remember a number of people complaining that the CC didn't take deposits and they couldn't get bookings when they wanted! Damned if they do and damned if they don't?

Gary.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*

Thanks for the message Gary.
But my problem is with the Camping & Caravanning Club.

It is the Caravan Club that received the suggestions to start taking deposits to stop the "mass" booking members.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

I can understand that Nipperdin. We used the C&CC many years ago but decided we preferred the CC.

Hope you get to enjoy your break later. By the way I have to agree with the post that suggested you write in and state your case. People who write are usually taken more seriously.

gary.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

How many of us take out travel insurance to cover eventualities like the OP's?

As we use mainly private sites with many more deposit restrictions, we feel that travel insurance is a must. Having said that, we've yet to sort it for this year - doh.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

We've stopped using the C&CC for exactly the same reason. Pity, really, because we like their sites.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I just wish that they would have a little consideration and sympathy for the other side of the story.
> And that is that poor Rosie has now been suffering pain and sleepless nights, only being able to eat small amounts and feels guilty, despite my reassurances, that she has spoilt the holiday.


while I can sympathise with you, it's a question of how can an organisation do the same. simply they can't listen to every "sob story" and work out who is telling the truth and who isn't - they have to draw a line in the sand and be rigid with their processes.

sure - you feel justified that you should have been treated with more consideration - as would many others including those trying to pull a fast one for spurious reasons! make a rule and stick to it - not sticking to it opens them up to abuse.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*



nipperdin said:


> I can take Selstrom not having any sympathy with me over the loss
> of my deposits.
> 
> I just wish that they would have a little consideration and sympathy for the other side of the story.
> ...


I do sympathise with the tooth problem having suffered myself terribly last christmas. I would honestly give birth 4 times again in a row than have that tooth problem. I hope you get the result you'd like.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Concerning the C&CC I have just received the renewal notice and due to their new T&C,s I doubt I will be renewing, only been with them once this year and I thought that they where rather expensive, this is for the same reason I don't use Ryanair.
I was due to be at the CC Houghton Mill this weekend but had to cancel due to my eldest son suddenly wanting to get married this coming Friday.
I cancelled the CC booking and re-booked for August (the earliest weekend available) at no cost to myself.
In the 3 years I have been a member of the C&CC I have only stayed at 3 sites mainly because they are not at the places I want to stay at.
I think I will just stick with the CC and Independents.

Barry


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*

I wrote back in June about losing 2 deposits on cancelled bookings with the Camping Club.
A number of people suggested writing a polite letter to the Club, which I did.
Today I received a phone call from them (it may have taken a while for them to respond as we have been away) rejecting my claim as the medical problem concerned does not come under their refund criteria.

As a matter of interest we have stayed at two of the Club's sites since resuming our holidays.

So many thanks to all for their suggestion- unfortunately it did not work in this instance.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*



> nipperdin said:- . . . rejecting my claim as the medical problem concerned does not come under their refund criteria.


If something like that doesn't count (_the mind boggles_!!) it would be interesting to know what *does*!!

Also interesting to note how much fuss they make about being "_The Friendly Club_".

With friends like that . . . . . . . !!! 8O

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*



nipperdin said:


> I wrote back in June about losing 2 deposits on cancelled bookings with the Camping Club.
> A number of people suggested writing a polite letter to the Club, which I did.
> Today I received a phone call from them (it may have taken a while for them to respond as we have been away) rejecting my claim as the medical problem concerned does not come under their refund criteria.
> 
> ...


That is a VERY poor and disappointing response from the Club, in my opinion.

Mike


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Camping Club- Cancelled Bookings*

The saga continues.
I wrote a second letter to the Club.
They rang up today and again rejected my request- "against their terms & conditions" to offer a refund or a credit in this instance.

It so happened that Rosie answered the phone (I was deep in mid afternoon slumbers- well shopping at Sainsbury's is very tiring)
but I woke to hear the conversation.

It was good that Rosie spoke to them as she was the one that suffered the pain and the swollen face from the infected tooth socket and was able to explain this and why we could not go away.
Indeed the dentist said after treating it that he wanted to see her again in a week.

Rosie was angry but managed to stay polite and forceful with her argument. 
But the Club was having none of it.

"Terms and conditions apply and there cannot be any exceptions."

So there we go- The Friendly Club badge seems to have slipped slightly.
A shame because we have stayed at Club sites twice- at Moreton and Horsley- since this event and have found the HSMs to be very friendly and helpful.
It seems to be Head Office that is the problem.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Try writing direct to the Director General, Robert Louden, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and when you write to them give them the url for this thread so that they realise that an awful lot of people are reading and responding to this and are aware of the way they are now treating their members and many are now ex-members over such things (we were members for 30+ years but no longer........)

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Nipper :wink:

Although it would not be very fair on Julia Bradbury, I bet an email. or perhaps even a Farcebook comment to her would get some results.

Medical emergencies are virtually always acceptable as a reason for holiday cancellation, and it isn't as if you are asking for your money back - in effect all you want is a credit note!

"Friendly Club" - my backside!!!!! _(with deference to the ladies and those of a delicate nature! :roll: )_

As Penquin said, two more soon-to-be ex members here! I play fair with them, as did Nipperdin, and I expect the same in return . . . *from those whose salary I pay with my subscription*!!

Dave


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Interesting thread , seems a case of damned if you do and damned if I don`t for the club , in respect of bookings.... Myself I am a member of both clubs and the only reason is access to the CL/CS sites, only used a club site once.... Minimum of 10 a year and it pays for the subs and I have never paid a deposit . 

Gary


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The problem is those who abuse the system - (multi-)booking and not turning up. Both clubs have had to introduce sanctions to try to reduce this abuse, which, as pointed out earlier, impacts on other members who may be looking for a pitch and can't get one because of these "phantom" bookings as well as costing the clubs lost revenue.

However, they need to show some flexibility when members have genuine reasons for cancelling at a late stage. Although I think it would be reasonable to ask for evidence otherwise the abusers would just make it up.

Personally, I would like to see the clubs throw out those who abuse the system in this way and also those who create problems on sites.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> I think I will just stick with the CC and Independents.
> 
> Barry


What we really need is preferably no 'Club's at all so no subs to pay or alternatively more than two Club's so we have some decent competition for our subs going on


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I don't really understand what the problem is, a deposit is a gaurantee of some reembursement for the site if you don't turn up or cancel at the last minute. If you don't want to lose your deposit there are plenty of insurance policies available.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Couldn't agree more Wug.

To anyone with a genuine reason for having to cancel or defer, getting a doctor's note (or whatever) would be easy enough, and the problem with the Club *should *never arise.

Unfortunately in these days of computer dominated "conditioning", individuals have lost the ability (_or had it denied to them_ :roll: ) to think for themselves and make a considered judgement.

If the computer hasn't been programmed to include "bubonic plague" as a valid reason for cancellation, try not to catch it before your holiday - 'cos you won't get any sense out of the Club. :roll:

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Try getting on the Rowntree site in York as soon as the new season booking starts, the plots are swallowed up in block bookings with in a few hours then they can cancel at whim.. I suppose their thinking is I have got a place to use if I want... Has the club stopped this, I don't know I was so pissed off with them I left the club.

Of course you can get a place in the middle of winter when the river Ouse is lapping round the edge of the site entrance and they are unlocking the back gate so they can evacuate the site when the water comes spilling in. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrong club Ray - though I do agree with your rant. :wink: 

Nipperdin was shafted by the Camping and Caravanning Club.

Dave


----------

